# Transfer contacts from android platform to symbian platform



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need to transfer all my contacts on my samsung galaxy ace to my company provided nokia E5. I tried to do it via bluetooth by selecting all the contacts on android and sending it via bluetooth but when I save it in nokia, I see only one contact is saved. The .vcf file is getting transferred I can see.

How to transfer all contacts to my nokia E5?

Regards.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 22, 2012)

go to this website PhoneCopy - organize your phone data


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 22, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> go to this website PhoneCopy - organize your phone data



Thanks boss. I successfully sync'ed with phone copy and could transfer all contacts to Nokia E5.


----------

